# Reemplazo de fuente portatil



## maguito90 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola a todos los electrónicos necesito un consejo tengo un sony vaio y no tengo el adaptador no se que hacer porque se descargo la batería y he pensado 
en reemplazarlo con una fuente conmutada de una pc normal necesito 19.5v dc y
4.1amp que puedo acomodar sumando los diferentes voltajes que esta trae.

Que opinan porque lo único que veo para esto es una fuente conmutada o de otra manera conseguir el adaptador original pero en mi país vale mucho.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola maguito90:

No veo la necesidad de conseguir una fuente conmutada (que también te va a salir cara), puedes hacer una fuente regulada normal de 9.5V 4A, y posiblemente no sea tan cara como comprar el cargador original o la fuente de una PC.

Sólo necesitas un transformador que te de a la salida 12V o 15 V  y 5A.

Para regular el voltaje puedes utilizar el LM317, que es un regulador positivo variable, no te puede dar los 4A que necesitas por si solo, pero en el link que te dejo viene con un transistor de salida para dar más corriente.

Espero que te sirva la información.

Un saludo


----------



## ingzandokan (Oct 22, 2006)

Lo que pretendes hacer con la fuente de PC puede ser  posible, ya que de los voltajes que proporciona +12, +5, -12, pueden obtenerse diferentes voltajes toma en cuenta que todos los voltajes traen un comun, poner en serie los 12 y 5 para que nos den 17Volts no es posible (tendria que modificarse internamente para separar cada voltaje y poder ponerlos en serie), lo que podria ser, seria tomar los +12 y -12 que en total darian 24Vdc e incrementarle un regulador que menciona apollo para reducirlo a los 19.5 Vdc que necesitas, la opcion mas economica y duradera es consegirte un transformador  de 110/220 Vac en el primario, y 24VDC en el secundario para una corriente de 4 Amp. un puente rectificador su filtro y regulador y transistores que proporcionen los 4 Amp de corriente y los 19.5 Vdc, espero te sirvan mis comentarios


----------

